# XSL: Text zusammenfügen



## Pingu (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe in einem XML eine Kundennummer bspw. 1.123.567.89. Diese Kundennummer wird nun in einem ersten Schritt von den Punkten entfernt. Folglich habe ich dann noch 112356789.
Für die weitere Verarbeitung soll die obenstehende Zahl (112356789) auf 11 Stellen ergänzt werden. Und zwar mit "0" am Anfang. Aus 112356789 sollte also 00112356789 werden.

Meine Frage ist nun wie ich das zu Stande bringe? Wie kann ich die 0 am Anfang der Zahl, welche als String vorhanden ist, beifügen?

Danke.

Gruss


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2009)

XPath, XQuery, and XSLT Function Reference

Variablen-Handling und Schleifen sind ja nicht so gut in XSLT, falls du das meinst,
da würde ich in einem Hilfs-Template sehr viele if bauen:
if (string länge = 4) concat(8 Leerzeichen, string)
if (string länge = 5) concat(7 Leerzeichen, string)
if (string länge = 6) concat(6 Leerzeichen, string)
usw.


----------



## Ebenius (7. Mai 2009)

Pingu hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich die 0 am Anfang der Zahl, welche als String vorhanden ist, beifügen?


Hab mit XSL eine Weile nichts gemacht, daher nur Pseudo-Code. Das sollte doch aber so (ähnlich) funktionieren, oder? [Highlight=Pseudo]substring(concat('00000000000', var), string-length(var))[/highlight]
Ebenius


----------

